# Orange Yellow Lab?



## mcnerd (Dec 8, 2011)

We are starting our first fish tank....ever.

The setup we got off of craigslist included two fish. We have identified one as a Convict and the other as a Yellow Lab. The Convict is going to go as we want an African tank.

The weird part is, and I have looked pretty high and low on the internet, is that all the Yellow Labs I see online or in the store are "Yellow" and this one is almost gold fish orange.

Thoughts?

I found one reference to an "Orange" Yellow Lab here but this seems to indicate that is rare.

Maybe its a yellow orange morph? Not sure that means.

Any help would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Any picture?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If it really looks like a Lab, it is probably a hybrid with a red zebra... or it could just be a red zebra.


----------



## malady (Nov 20, 2011)

could be a saulosi too maybe?


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 8, 2011)

Not the greatest pic....but this should help.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Doesn't look like it's a hybrid. Usually when Labs and Red Zebras cross breed the cichlid lacks the black on the fin. Interesting I think it's a pure Lab just bad genes, or maybe there was crossing breeding just further back in the family tree.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks cool even if its a hybrid.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

what type of lighting are you using?Did you took that picture with flash on?


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

That it a cook fish. Who knows what it is.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Jarryd330 said:


> That it a cook fish. Who knows what it is.


No! Dont cook him just because he doesnt know what it is. :lol:


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 8, 2011)

newforestrob said:


> what type of lighting are you using?Did you took that picture with flash on?


Don't remember if flash was on or off. But I will say that pic brings out all his orange and none of his yellow. White balance is probably far from accurate.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

There is a Ruarwe "Orange" strain sold @ cichlids and herps. Supposedly a F2 generation from a WC group that they own.

I have also read other posts about Labs from this collection point on other forums as well. I believe it is a legit Lab Car strain/collection point.

Here is the WC group..










F2 offspring


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 8, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance but I am still trying to learn some things....

What does F2 mean?
What does WC mean? (I assume its not a reference to a water closet)

Thanks.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

WC means wild caught


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

F2 means second generation of wild caught. I think?


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

roke28 said:


> F2 means second generation of wild caught. I think?


Correct. Although, most breeders don't recognize a F2 fish that way. Anything past F1 is typically called "tank raised"

With Labs though, I can see where hanging the F2 tag on the fish is significant though. WC or anything close to it in that species would be considered fairly rare.


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd like to have some wc labs. Mine are going to end up breeding with my red zebras and create freak babies that I can't do anything with. I just hope my ruby red peacock tank turns out well.


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Whats the difference in the fish if its wild caught or tank raised?


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

mcnerd said:


> Not the greatest pic....but this should help.


For SURE IMO this is like 75% orange metriaclima 25% lab. Like a 50/50 lab bred with a pure orange.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

jeff12 said:


> Whats the difference in the fish if its wild caught or tank raised?


It is rare for mbuna to hybridize in the wild, so with wild caught, people think they are more sure of getting a fish that is truly of the species they are purchasing instead of a mix.

Not saying it is a valid viewpoint, but it's a factor.

A breeder might get a better price for F1 fry (from wild caught parents) than "tank raised".


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

There is a rare Orange morph of lab.

I would be surprised if you just happened to find one by accident thou. They are rarer then the yellow labs. But who knows maybe you got lucky, the offspring should be yellow if it is the rare morph, if it has orange offspring at all it will be a hybrid.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

aquariam said:


> mcnerd said:
> 
> 
> > Not the greatest pic....but this should help.
> ...


I don't think so. The picture isn't great so hard to say. I have never seen a RZ/Lab cross that produced black in their dorsal. And they were never orange either...


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> jeff12 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the difference in the fish if its wild caught or tank raised?
> ...


To expand on that the main reason I would buy a wild caught or close to it is to get some fresh blood lines.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Nodalizer said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > jeff12 said:
> ...


That was my reasoning for buying mine. But that being said, do you really know if it is wild or not?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

cantrell00 said:


> There is a Ruarwe "Orange" strain sold @ cichlids and herps. Supposedly a F2 generation from a WC group that they own.


Ugg... I hope these don't catch on, or spread...

I can just see people claiming their hybrids are these things, screwing up the whole domestic strains, more than they are already.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

cantrell00 said:


> aquariam said:
> 
> 
> > mcnerd said:
> ...


Well, I have, and that's what that fish is. 75% metriaclima estherae 25% yellow lab I'd put $ on it. JM2C. Cheers.

It is NOT the orange wild morph. It is not a pure lab. No offense please. Cheers again. The head shape alone is a dead give away that this is not a pure lab. Even without the orange. I've been through many groups of labs over many, many years, including hybrids. I can spot them like a car dealer can spot a sucker.

Have an awesome day/night. Nice fish. Don't hate it cuzz it isn't pure. As per the quality of the picture, it is more than sufficient for me to make the call. Again, this can just be taken as my opinion, it's your fish.

Happy fish keeping.

From my collection:









99% likely pure lab









50 50 hybrid 100%









ditto

It's THAT hard to spot. You have to really know what you are looking at.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

*I have never seen a RZ/Lab cross that produced black in their dorsal. And they were never orange either...
*
I've seen tonnes. See above. I know that's what they are because the seller saw the orange metriaclima spawn with a lab. I've seen them hybridized with M barlowi also. "All yellow lab". I like how we're naming hybrids now like they have a right to a name. I think you have a orange M/yellow lab hybrid that bred with another pure orange m and produced your fish. 75% metriaclima. My opinion.

Anyways...

Cheers. :thumb:


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

There is no absolutely correct answer in this discussion as there is no way to absolutely know.

No offense but I am calling BS on these fish being Lab/RZ cross.. Assuming you are suggesting that the ratio is 50/50. I just don't believe it.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

I would expect the "nose" or "head" of the fish to be more to a point if a pure yellow lab.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Fogelhund said:


> cantrell00 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a Ruarwe "Orange" strain sold @ cichlids and herps. Supposedly a F2 generation from a WC group that they own.
> ...


This is a great point and justified fear. You may as well get ready though because you know that is exactly what will happen. Eventually.


----------

